# Updating Dark Zebra? [solved]



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi guys,

I bought yet more patches from The Unfinished and discovered that a more recent rendition of Dark Zebra is required.

In the past this has been easy, but at the moment, I am struggling to update Dark Zebra. There are links on the u-he website for everything else I have from him (Zebra 2, Diva, etc.), but not that. I emailed their support and tried by sending the automated request, but no dice.

Is there some way to update Dark Zebra that's staring me in the face but I'm not seeing?

Thanks,

John

[edit: for some unknown reason, the email address I'd used with u-he was rejecting their emails. Got it sorted out. Problem 100% with my email service, no fault whatsoever of u-he]


----------



## Sheridan (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought yet more patches from The Unfinished and discovered that a more recent rendition of Dark Zebra is required.
> 
> ...



Hi John,

You need to request a download link for Zebra HZ here:

https://u-he.com/my-licenses/


----------



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2020)

I did that last week @Sheridan but no response so far.

Will try again.


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I did that last week @Sheridan but no response so far.
> 
> Will try again.


hopefully it works for you.
I found this out a few days ago and got the DL link within minutes.
Too bad this plug doesn't have a convenient auto-update (or at least update alert) feature.
Good luck!


----------



## Sheridan (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnG said:


> I did that last week @Sheridan but no response so far.
> 
> Will try again.



I did this today and it was automatically sent to the email I specified. Please forgive the obvious question: have you double checked your spam folder?


----------



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheridan said:


> I did this today and it was automatically sent to the email I specified. Please forgive the obvious question: have you double checked your spam folder?



Forgiven -- I did think of that but it's not there either. A mystery.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Forgiven -- I did think of that but it's not there either. A mystery.



Did you somehow piss off HZ?


----------



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2020)

reimerpdx said:


> bad this plug doesn't have a convenient auto-update (or at least update alert)



It does alert you that your copy is out of date if you try to load a Dark Zebra patch that requires something found only in the new version.

But still, I wish I could right-click and update, or something easy like that.


----------



## reimerpdx (Nov 16, 2020)

JohnG said:


> It does alert you that your copy is out of date if you try to load a Dark Zebra patch that requires something found only in the new version.
> 
> But still, I wish I could right-click and update, or something easy like that.


You're right, that's how I knew.
Downloaded The Unfinished Blood/Dusk when it came out, and just got around to opening it up... that's how I knew.
I'm a fan of NKS, so I'm a big fan of the new update.


----------

